# Lower back pain after deadlifting



## thisisfromwork (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello, would like to ask about your insight regarding this.  My deadlift approach after getting a reply from another thread went from 1x3-150 | 1x2-200 | 1x1-230/240 |1x1-250   to   3x3-150 | 2x3-200 |1x2-240 |1x1(2)-250.  Just noticed that after doing the later, I've experience lower back pain that really stings. I try stretching/bending sides/back to hopefully get relief. Is it because of the number of sets/reps or because of me still not yet used to 250?

Some facts: I am at 5'5/125lbs. I go with correct form started from 4x4-50 way back.


Hoping to get you thoughts on this. Thanks


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2016)

Happens to me after every deadlift workout. Lower back throbs to the point I can't sit in my truck for more than 10 minutes without being in pain. I feel that it's normal for your back to hurt after deadlifting heavy loads. Of course it's going to be sore.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jul 17, 2016)

Milo said:


> Happens to me after every deadlift workout. Lower back throbs to the point I can't sit in my truck for more than 10 minutes without being in pain. I feel that it's normal for your back to hurt after deadlifting heavy loads. Of course it's going to be sore.



I see. Thanks man. I thought it was something serious. Kinda feel like Batman after having his back broken by Bane. Was thinking that by wearing a weight belt, those kind of things won't happen.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 17, 2016)

thisisfromwork said:


> I see. Thanks man. I thought it was something serious. Kinda feel like Batman after having his back broken by Bane. Was thinking that by wearing a weight belt, those kind of things won't happen.



Weightlifting Belts have a lot of controversy.  Who knows... this post may get some people riled up.  But everything I have seen and experienced show that belts generally help one lift more but don't help protect the lower back from injury.  You shouldn't go in thinking that your belt is going to protect your lower back from injury while doing Deadlifts.  Your best defense is proper form.


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2016)

thisisfromwork said:


> I see. Thanks man. I thought it was something serious. Kinda feel like Batman after having his back broken by Bane. Was thinking that by wearing a weight belt, those kind of things won't happen.



Well there is a difference between being sore and being hurt so don't scrub it off if it's the latter. For me I'll be sore in my spinal erectors for a few days then things will normalize.


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> Weightlifting Belts have a lot of controversy.  Who knows... this post may get some people riled up.  But everything I have seen and experienced show that belts generally help one lift more but don't help protect the lower back from injury.  You shouldn't go in thinking that your belt is going to protect your lower back from injury while doing Deadlifts.  *Your best defense is proper form.*


And strong abs.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jul 17, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> Weightlifting Belts have a lot of controversy.  Who knows... this post may get some people riled up.  But everything I have seen and experienced show that belts generally help one lift more but don't help protect the lower back from injury.  You shouldn't go in thinking that your belt is going to protect your lower back from injury while doing Deadlifts.  Your best defense is proper form.



True. Proper form in any exercise saves you from injury.  Hopefully when I'm at ease with 250, the back pain I get after deadlifting won't occur anymore. For now, I'm gonna watch my form and listen to my body.



Milo said:


> Well there is a difference between being sore and being hurt so don't scrub it off if it's the latter. For me I'll be sore in my spinal erectors for a few days then things will normalize.



Last week when I was sore, I'd say after a couple of days everything went back to normal. Will observe how things go.

---
Oh, is it okay to get a massage for this? I do have 2 more days of rest before hitting legs next week.


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 18, 2016)

I have the same issue as well and as tenaciousa said it is all about hip mobility for me. I stretch daily in order to help ease the pain, and while it has gotten better, I am not totally there yet. I find a lot of my issues start in my  psoas muscles I I have to dig deep to get to them. Dry needling has helped immensely with the myo fascial muscle release.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 18, 2016)

U shouldn't have back pain that "really stings" u should take some videos of your form and post on here for the guys to look at and maybe he'll u out. 

And a belt definitely helps prevent back injuries.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2016)

The pain you describe isn't quite clear. I could use a better explanation.  The likely culprit is your technique.

Loosening the hips and getting the hamstring more pliable will help you get into better position. It's also possible you have a posterior pelvic tilt from tight hams. Or you have an anterior tilt and are locking out with your low back not your ass.

Post video.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 18, 2016)

stretch your hamstrings real good after.  makes a big difference.


----------



## Rip (Jul 19, 2016)

Be careful with proper form. Many people in my gym round their back, and put all of the stress on their lower back, which is a set-up for back injury. It's sick...I see them doing a lot of weight with bad form and I have to bite my tongue. 



thisisfromwork said:


> Hello, would like to ask about your insight regarding this.  My deadlift approach after getting a reply from another thread went from 1x3-150 | 1x2-200 | 1x1-230/240 |1x1-250   to   3x3-150 | 2x3-200 |1x2-240 |1x1(2)-250.  Just noticed that after doing the later, I've experience lower back pain that really stings. I try stretching/bending sides/back to hopefully get relief. Is it because of the number of sets/reps or because of me still not yet used to 250?
> 
> Some facts: I am at 5'5/125lbs. I go with correct form started from 4x4-50 way back.
> 
> ...


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jul 21, 2016)

@curtisvill: yeah, been doing stretching for the past couple of days. So far it has been a relief doing so

@eck: only thing about the belt that I use is that it kinda slides upwards during execution.

----
will be posting a video hopefully next time I do back. After resting for 2 days, I was finally able to do legs. Everything went fine as observed.  Didn't feel any back pain while squatting.  When I look down or bend I feel it coming from the lower back.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2016)

You're not using your belt correctly if its sliding anywhere. Post a video man we will help u out. Video is the best way to get any critique.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 22, 2016)

I deadlift mini cooper's for the shits and giggles of it. Hell ya your back will be sore. I did deadlifts 2 days ago and as I'm writing u this I'm on a heat pad butt naked. I think u will know if it's a good sore or oh shitt I fukked something up sore.. good idea is to role your back out and do a good stretch before during and after. Always helps me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 22, 2016)

A lot of pain in the lower back stems from the hamstrings. Especially with deadlifts. Tty to keep the hips and hamstrings as loose as possible EVERYDAY and u could see a huge difference. Or your form is shot so post a video


----------



## thisisfromwork (Jul 28, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mkhj0P3Nsw
> 
> Much like POB I have an affinity for SuperD.
> 
> Do this if you can...a lot.



Saw the video. Will probably do alternatives to this since I don't have the bands for it.



saltylifter said:


> I deadlift mini cooper's for the shits and giggles of it. Hell ya your back will be sore. I did deadlifts 2 days ago and as I'm writing u this I'm on a heat pad butt naked. I think u will know if it's a good sore or oh shitt I fukked something up sore.. good idea is to role your back out and do a good stretch before during and after. Always helps me.



yeah, kinda figured along the way that it's just a good kind of sore. Does the heat pad do good?  



ECKSRATED said:


> A lot of pain in the lower back stems from the hamstrings. Especially with deadlifts. Try to keep the hips and hamstrings as loose as possible EVERYDAY and u could see a huge difference. Or your form is shot so post a video



Thanks Eck.  Aside from what I mentioned above, I've tried stretching the hams every chance I get.  Haven't really tried to do deadlifts since I still experience back pain/soreness. I kinda attempted while doing legs. Couldn't really do one due to the mentioned factors earlier.  Hoping to hit this along with a video of the attempt next week.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey guys, wanna give an update on what happened.  So after the incident, I had set a week for recovery. I felt okay and was going to record my form. Making my way to 200 wasn't that bad. Doing my last rep on 200 though... My form probably got messed up as it has been that long since I've attempted 200.  Midway, I kinda felt a pop at the lower back. After finishing the rep I felt drained and in pain radiating all the way to my legs. Had to walk it off and resorted to minor sets.  That night, I had myself checked up and was diagnosed with muscle spasm at the lower back.  I guess I underestimated my recovery period and hit it with the weights.

Just when I thought I had it with the recovery time. Question now is, how long do you guys take time off for this kind of thing?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 11, 2016)

how much do things hurt while you lift...>>????


----------



## Ryand (Aug 11, 2016)

Time most likely won't fix what is going on.

Does your back hurt, or ache, or get tight during the day at all? ...from prolonged sitting or standing?


----------



## thisisfromwork (Aug 12, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> how much do things hurt while you lift...>>????



Haven't really hit the weights these past days. Noticed that when I did air squats the other day, the lower right part of my back hurt but it was tolerable



Ryand said:


> Time most likely won't fix what is going on.
> 
> Does your back hurt, or ache, or get tight during the day at all? ...from prolonged sitting or standing?



yeah it does. prolonged sitting/standing. I noticed a few things as well:

-putting my thumb on my spine, I can trace the radiating pain to my right (hip).
-When I lean back to stretch, I kinda feel a pop coming from my lower back - not really sure if right side or from the center
-didn't really pay attention to this but as a kid, I could never really touch my toes may it be seated or standing up.

Any suggestions about this guys?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 12, 2016)

Back pumps maybe? Tight hams and ass? Try stretching those and rolling them with a ball afterwards


----------



## 6packFitnessLife (Sep 4, 2016)

its not much advice, but i try to avoid deadlifting more than 135lbs, id rather do more reps, i have lower disc problems and that seemed to make it worse


----------



## Ryand (Sep 7, 2016)

thisisfromwork said:


> Haven't really hit the weights these past days. Noticed that when I did air squats the other day, the lower right part of my back hurt but it was tolerable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should seek professional advice. It sounds like you may have a disc issue.

'Fix your own back' by the mckenzie institute is a great book that helps a lot of people. But I am not suggesting that.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Sep 13, 2016)

got back from my ortho. he mentioned that the jelly/blue thing between my l4/l5 is gone. anyone here have the same problem? will post my xray results later.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Sep 13, 2016)

update:

Here is my MRI results as written:



> Findings:
> 
> L5 is sacralized.
> 
> ...




Would like to confirm what this is and if anyone has experienced this and what would be the resolution. Or yeah, when can I hit the weights again.


----------

